# Ideal FOC.



## Ben Pearson (Oct 7, 2016)

Easton and Gold Tip, and maybe all arrow makers, talk about an idea balance point, referred to as front of center. Apparently this is a hotly debated issue, but both companies seem to feel that an FOC of around 10% gives a good compromise between stability and trajectory.
This would, of course, influence spine selection. That is, after doing bare shaft or paper tuning and determining the best arrow length and point weight, the balance point would be close to the ideal FOC.
So, let's say you use a 30" shaft. The ideal FOC would be around 3" ahead of the middle point of the shaft. If you need to use a 125 grain point to get proper tune, your spine may be too stiff. Or if you are getting proper tune with a 45 grain point, your spine may not be stiff enough.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

You're going by charts intended for Target/Field archery, when it comes to Bowhunting and some short range 3D competitions like IBO/WA these rules seem to go out the window and people start using EFOC, most important thing is you're happy wit tune and it works for the type of shooting you do i.e massively long and over spined arrows wont work for 70m target archery.

I tend to mix my disciplines from 70m target, Field down to WA3D, personally my arrows close to chart spine recommendations and it works very well. I never understood why people want to shoot full length arrows, 200g up front which are 2-3 spines over what that need.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm an efoc/uefoc guy. It's just always made sense to me. My shooting is all hunting or prep for hunting. I shoot 3d solely with my hunting tackle in preparation for hunting. I don't shoot slight boned, thin skinned animals like white tail. I run the risk of coming across a 7ft tall, 1500# moose or a 8 foot brown bear with an attitude problem. Perfectly flying arrows with maximized penetration potential (at least in my mind, and...the mind plays a huge role in all this), is what I have confidence in based on my experience of shooting such animals. My hunting arrows are about 560 grains with almost 30% FOC, tuned as well as I can possibly tune. If I were flight shooting or shooting Field, I'd be going in a different direction.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I like the broadheads available in the 175-225 grain range. Going a little heavier than 125 grains opens you up to a lot of good, easy to sharpen and tough cut on contact two or three blade heads.

That gives me a little higher FOC than the 10% you mentioned and also means I shoot a little stiffer shaft. I wouldn't lock yourself into what you read somewhere is "correct". There's plenty of ways to play this game, not one right way and anything else is wrong.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Just to clarify I don't understand using EFOC for 3D, I understand people prefer it for Bowhunting and a few do both disciplines so see the logic there but USA has a big trend for EFOC where you don't see it as much this side of the pond.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

Think of FoC like octane for your car. As long as you have enough, adding more won't buy you a damn thing. 
We've been using target arrows with 7-9% FoC for over 1/2 century. 
The only difference is that extra octane usually won't hurt performance, while adding head weight will. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Viper 1: How would higher head weights hurt performance, in a target archery context? Does a high-FOC arrow yield less accuracy? And why would that be? (I am not disagreeing with you or asking rhetorical questions to make some point. These are actual questions.)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

old - 

Adding any weight to an arrow slows it down.
Up to a point, like with 20 yards spots, it's no big deal.

Start shooting up to 70m, or worse, at unknown extended ranges, the increase in trajectory becomes a factor. 
At longer distances, stability and consistency are kissing cousins, speed while third is still a factor. 

Here's an example, with a 350 grain 190 fps arrow, the difference between impacts at 30 and 32 yards is hard to measure.
Go to a 500 grain arrow, with reduced speed (sorry, didn't chrono that one) and the difference in drop is more marked. 

And to make matters worse, the hole increased penetration for hunting thing also follows the same "octane "rule.
There's no amount of FoC that will make any given shot more or less lethal, IMHO anyway.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, if you're adding FOC, you're adding weight. AND you'll never talk me out of a heavier arrow not penetration better than a light one. You get more energy out of the bow with a heavier arrow. When talking about a light arrow - how can you start out with less and get more?

And when it comes to accuracy, yes I'd say a lighter arrow is more accurate do to the trajectory factor, BUT a high FOC arrow will be less affected by wind. AND I'm always struck with the statement, "if you have EFOC the rest of the arrow can't do anything but follow." Making it more forgiving???????????????????? I'd think yes.

Bowmania


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The guys actually WINNING at 70m are doing it with FOCs in the +15% range these days.
Not saying you need that to punch holes in paper or stick a rubber deer at 20yds, but let's not be inaccurate with our statements.

The RIGHT FOC is the one that gives you a tuned arrow at the weight and length appropriate for what you are attempting to use it for.


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

Honesty, FOC has never been anything I've considered when building arrows, target or hunting. Hasn't stopped me from shooting completely through bull moose either.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Pick a broadhead you like and tune from there. For me that usually puts the FOC around 18% give or take.


----------

